# Hola



## jyenish (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello out there. My name is Jake. I am a lighting student without any formal training. This fall I will begining my MFA program in lighting design and I though I should see what's out there for people like me. So here I am. Looking forward to good discussions.


----------



## avkid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Welcome*

Hello and welcome to Controlbooth. Good luck with your schooling, and thanks for joining us.

-The Official Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)
A.K.A. "Phil"


----------



## Peter (Jun 20, 2005)

Welcome! 

Have fun with learning lighting in school! I think you have found the right place for "people like you" as there are lots of people arround here from students like yourself to pros in the industry here all of whom are willing to learn and help you out! Please feel free to jump in on discussions arround the forum (as I see you already have! kudos!)

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!
--The Official Welcome Wagon (Part 2)


----------



## propmonkey (Jun 21, 2005)

even though i dont know much in the grand scheme of things. experience is the best teacher. sure you will learn alot in class but you need the experience of trying and doing it yourself.


----------



## thommyboy (May 13, 2008)

Welcome. Where in MN are you studying lighting?


----------



## Spikesgirl (May 16, 2008)

I'll add my howdy do's to the mix, even if you ARE another lighting person...are there any more wood jockeys out there - anywhere?! This is a great place to get and exchange info. Don't be afraid to ask questions, everyone here remembers what it was like when someone said, "Hand me that gobo" and the response was "What?" Lots and lots of info and experienced folks here - use them wisely!


----------



## Hughesie (May 17, 2008)

Ask questions, answer questions and keep your language clean and we will all get on fine 

_oh and for derek's sake grammer also_


----------



## Chris15 (May 23, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen, we have noted that this is a 3 year old welcome thread have we not?


----------



## Hughesie (May 24, 2008)

not as yet


----------



## avkid (May 24, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, we have noted that this is a 3 year old welcome thread have we not?


Don't tell them, that kills my fun.


----------



## Hughesie (May 25, 2008)

Last Activity: June 21st, 2007 04:06 PM


LOL


----------



## gafftaper (May 25, 2008)

I would say we have been punked by Thommyboy.


----------



## Hughesie (May 25, 2008)

*credits roll*

Well, i think this thread is done with

*walks off into the sunset*


----------



## gafftaper (May 26, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> *credits roll*
> 
> Well, i think this thread is done with
> 
> *walks off into the sunset*



Oh Hughesie, give it a few years... maybe we can bring it back.


----------

